
Rotating your AWS access keys as a distributed team - mrkmcknz
https://medium.com/@mrkmcknz/rotating-aws-access-keys-as-a-distributed-team-b5968ed76a82
======
mrkmcknz
Quick post on how we solved the issue of rotating AWS access keys with a
pretty distributed team. Interested to hear what other solutions people have
adopted to solve this issue.

~~~
nimrody
Thanks! If you are relying on developers to rotate their keys, perhaps you
also need a centralized periodic check (lambda function perhaps) that verifies
that keys are being rotated. I.e., verify that no one is using a key older
than N days.

